#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Beter goed gejat dan....

## DeMennooos

... slecht nagemaakt, al gaat dat hier ook niet helemaal op...



en vergelijk met:



Blijft het humor vinden van die mensen die een leuk idee willen kopieren, maar er niet helemaal uitkomen hoe ze dat nou het beste kunnen doen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## djbirdie

hmm... die lijken verdacht veel op elkaar <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

grtz

&gt;&gt;&gt; DJ Birdie

----------


## Roeltej

lightequiment :?

schrijf het dan goed over :P

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## DeMennooos

hehehe, die was me nog niet eens opgevallen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## djbirdie

Nee mij ook niet :Smile:  Als je geen logo's kunt kopiëren, doe het dan gewoon niet....

&gt;&gt;&gt; DJ Birdie

----------


## speakerfreak

hmm even reactie opwachten van ``yb sound`` die dus die amp aanrade.


Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Merijndj

ik vind hem ook wel goed... (not).

even de link naar het andere topic:
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=7217

Heeft iemand hun website al gezien? geef je reactie eens.
http://www.ybsound.be/

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## speakerfreak

ehm ik weet er geen 1ne fuck van sites af, maar ik vind hem zeer matug.
boxen en dan staan er een paar types bij zo is het bij alles, geen info enz. erover.
Ik vind het in ieder geval nix


Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## DeMennooos

De kwaliteit van de site boeit me niet zo. Gaat me meer om het principe jatten of niet.
Ik weet hoe het voelt als je dingen waar je op hebt zitten bakken slecht gekopieerd terug ziet op het web.
Dat zuigt volkomen.

Ben alleen nog net niet zo dat ik ze van Sale ga mailen.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## SWDJ

Dat ze uberhaupt met zo'n logo gaan rondlopen, beetje te paint-achtig (das een kwestie van smaak) en dan ook nog eens jatten...en niet goed ook

Check m'n nieuwe site!
Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## bob

Niet om het een of ander ofzo maar ik zie net dat YB Sound zelf een topic heeft geopend in het Luidspreker Zelfbouw-Forum!

Groeten Bob

----------


## moderator

zeg ho ff......

Dat iemand een logo "jat" en dat daar de discussie over gaat prima, maar we gaan mekaar hier niet zitten afzeiken.
dus geen gezeik over zn spullen, anders kom ik een keer bij de afzeikers thuis kijken en ga me dan de krullen in mn *** lachen ja!


Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Max

Haha <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
Vindt het logo van Sale best leuk, maar dat andere niet want je kunt zien dat die gewoon in Paint is bewerkt !

 Lightshock drive-in show  is Powered by  Wharfedale

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Zucht... maak dan geen site

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## BENjpt

Ik zag dat het logo alweer veranderd was.. (zie website)..
Maar qua lichtapparatuur vind ik het nou ook weer niet heel erg pauper (MHs etc.).. Maar kopieren blijft kopieren<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Merijndj

Ziehier het nieuwe logo:



Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## DeMennooos

Tja, niet veel nieuws onder de zon, maar er wordt blijkbaar wel aan gewerkt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> Tja, niet veel nieuws onder de zon, maar er wordt blijkbaar wel aan gewerkt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> Greetz,
> 
> De Mennooo's
> 
> http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
> Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Wel equipment met een P<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Gast1401081

kreeg een mailtje van iemand die er zeer mee begaan is...





> citaat: nathie083@hotmail.com
> 
> At 23:01 6-3-03 +0100, you wrote:
> 
> Misschien heb ik wat overdreven maar ik zat op een forum voor licht en geluid en zag dat ************** (dat bent u toch) lachte met een andermans site. Omdat ik webmaster ben heb ik naar de beide sites gekeken. En ik vind niet dat die ************** het recht had te lachen want uw site vond ik al even matig. En dan nog maar lachen met een achtergemaakt logo of zo iets maar ik dacht dat de naam ******** ook al bestond dus ...
> 
> Als ik niet met de persoon sprak van op dat forum, exuseert u mij dan.
> 
> Omdat ik geen member van dat forum ben heb ik het in een email gezet, anders kon je het lezen op het forum zelf. Dus zie dit als een deel van het forum 
> ...



sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## DeMennooos

Ach, het was me niet eens te doen om de site en trouwens het kan aan mij liggen, maar als die "webmaster" refereert aan dit topic....
Gerard, waar is je afbrandende post dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: To: "Nathalie Coulier" &lt;nathie083@hotmail.com&gt;
> Subject: Re: Re: 
> 
> Ik vroeg, dus : Wie bent U???
> 
> ik weet nog steeds niet met wie ik de eer heb  te meelen. Stelt U zich dus even voor, dat praat wat gemakkelijker.
> 
> Dat verhaal van die "maat van ik" weet ik ook niet. Ik drukte alleen maar op reply, misschien stond het/Uw afzendadresvakje  nog op de vorige meeler, niet zozeer mijn probleem.
> 
> ...



sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## DeMennooos

The story continues...





> citaat:quote: "Nu ben je groot he", unquote : nou, 190 cm en 120 kg, maar Menno Appelhof is groter...



True <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wat wil die Nathalie Coulier nou eigenlijk?

Ook leuk:




> citaat: mijn broer van 3 jaar



Hou oud is hij/zij dan? 1 of 2? Anders spreek je van broerTJE

Moet trouwens vaker een visje uitwerpen. Wordt wel lekker op gehapt <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Gast1401081

om eerlijk te zijn verdenk ik hullie ervan dat ze met één computer doen, en onder een andere naam/id zitten te mailen. Of ze is wel vreselijk nat van YBalie....

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## pieterjan

Id. dat denk ik ook. YB sound bevind zich hier op het forum en kan haast dit topic niet over het hoofd hebben gezien. ( hij moet het wel gelezen hebben anders had hij hem ook niet aangepast ) Misschien is het handig als Yb sound hier het een en ander even toelicht ? Onder andere wie diegene is die mac iedere keer mailt! 


-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Maar mijn baas verkoopt, Dutch.Audio.Proffesional.&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## DeMennooos

Hotmail he... Dan is het wel handig om eerst uit te loggen als je als een ander een mailtje wil versturen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Had eerlijk gezegd ook wel verwacht dat er een reactie van YB zou komen.
Daarnaast was het ook niet eens de intentie om vinderwijzende mail uit te lokken. Als ik dat had gewild had ik het wel op een andere manier gedaan....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## pieterjan

idd Menno als je zoiets wilt uitlokken heb je daar hele andere manieren voor <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 

laten we hopen dat YB hier iets van heeft geleerd ! en dat nathalie stopt met mailen !

-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Maar mijn baas verkoopt, Dutch.Audio.Proffesional.&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: Maar wat wil die Nathalie Coulier nou eigenlijk?
> Hou oud is zij dan? 1 of 2?



Ha Menno,
kijk nou maar uit met dit soort opmerkingen. <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>
Voor je het weet staat de "Internet-Underage-Vice-Squad" op jouw stoep. :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Wie is hier de zwakste schakel?
*

----------


## Th@ D@rk M@ster

Tis nu genoeg zeker<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ik kan nu via het forum de mails meelezen en heb nu een keer ook het volledige forum gelezen
Ik kreeg dus wel een mail van u, meneer gerard ******* dus... 
En nat, gie moe ook stoppen
Oe oud zie junder eigenlijk al

Ik vin m'n site ook matig, dus nat<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>
en ik bouw een laser na, dus gg<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Best dat yb bestaat, anders bestonden mijn evenementen niet<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>en dat logo is euh... nogal oud<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

CMX-3000 Version 2.21  &lt;-- twerd tijd
Xtreme Xperience Party 5April

----------


## Roeltej

> citaat:
> Tis nu genoeg zeker<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>
> Ik kan nu via het forum de mails meelezen en heb nu een keer ook het volledige forum gelezen
> Ik kreeg dus wel een mail van u, meneer gerard ******* dus... 
> En nat, gie moe ook stoppen
> Oe oud zie junder eigenlijk al
> 
> Ik vin m'n site ook matig, dus nat<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>
> en ik bouw een laser na, dus gg<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>



Ik heb het gevoel dat je niet in Nederland woont ...




> citaat:heb nu een keer ook het volledige forum gelezen



Hmmz.. daarom pas een late reactie :x





> citaat:Best dat yb bestaat, anders bestonden mijn evenementen niet<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>en dat logo is euh... nogal oud<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>



Niemand heeft iets tegen het bestaan van YB... 
Het ging er alleen om dat dat logo nogal gejat was... met paint ;P 
(jaja, er zijn tal van andere programma's, maar met bv een Photoshop moet je dat gewoon veel netter kunnen krijgen.)

(: Vitality  :Smile:

----------


## Th@ D@rk M@ster

tjah, een gerept logo
so what

Een bekend lightfabrikant (knoem geen namen) bouwde een movinghead, 5 anderen bouwden de movinghead op enkele kleine verschillen na, dus... tgebeurt overal

CMX-3000 Version 2.21  &lt;-- twerd tijd
Xtreme Xperience Party 5April

----------


## splash

Ik vraag me af over welke fabrikant van movingheads je het hebt.
Als je het hebt over robe/futurelight/GLP enz. : Die hebben dat model kaal gekocht en er hun eigen stickers op geplakt. Dat is dus allemaal overeengekomen met de ontwerper/bedenker/fabrikant.

Als je het over een andere fabrikant hebt, even een vergelijkbare situatie ter illustratie: 
Toen de eerste auto werd gebouwd kwamen er daarna mensen die ook besloten om karretjes met 4 wielen uit te rusten met een benzinemotor. Zij gebruikten het idee, maar afgezien van het feit dat het allemaal auto's waren, waren de verschillende ontwerpen allemaal net iets anders.

Dat is toch iets anders dan zonder om toestemming te vragen een logo van een site te halen en dan over de originele naam je eigen naam te knippen en plakken.

Het allerlompste vind ik dan nog dat je gaat ontkennen dat je het idee "gejat"

..::Het is logisch dat een rectaal gebufferde dmx gaat klapperen op je dimmers::..

----------


## Michael

Tsjonge wat een gezeiks allemaal zeg<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

Hoelang bestaat yb al. Is dat jonger dan drie of vier jaar dan heb je je eigenlijk geen recht om dat logo te gebruiken aangezien het al is gepatenteerd door sale.nl en als die dat komen te weten.......

Zo te zien heeft nog niemand iets tegen sale verteld dus vind ik de mede forumleden erg fair het enigste waar ze iets over zeiden was het (mogelijk) slecht overkopiëren van een reeds bestaand logo. En daar geef ik ze gelijk in.

Dit getuigt maar weer dat originaliteit soms ver te zoeken valt.

end of my speech

----------


## Th@ D@rk M@ster

> citaat:
> Het allerlompste vind ik dan nog dat je gaat ontkennen dat je het idee "gejat"



yb heeft niet ontkent, hij komt zelf niet voor in dit topic, misschien weet hij er zelf niet van

CMX-3000 Version 2.21  &lt;-- twerd tijd
Xtreme Xperience Party 5April

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> citaat:
> en als die dat komen te weten.......



Sterker nog, toevallig weet ik wel zeker dat Sale op de hoogte is van de copieert praktijken van YB Sound,... (ja ze lezen wel degelijk mee op dit forum...En nee, die waren niet blij nee....


cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## DeMennooos

Dus dat het kopieren van produkten, logo's, teksten, etc overal gebeurt moet het goed praten dat dit logo een slechte kopie is.
Als er nou een aantal duidelijke verschillen in zaten zou ik zeggen dat ik me er enigsinds nog wel in kon vinden, maar het eerste idee wat het YB logo bij me oproep was "he dat is het Sale logo"





> citaat:yb heeft niet ontkent, hij komt zelf niet voor in dit topic, misschien weet hij er zelf niet van



Als ik iets zou jatten zou ik weten waar het vandaan komt, het logo is na het starten van dit topic wel degelijk aangepast en als jij zo "close" bent met YB dan zul je het hem al lang hebben verteld of je moet een stiekeme hekel aan hem hebben.





> citaat: citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Maar wat wil die Nathalie Coulier nou eigenlijk?
> Hou oud is zij dan? 1 of 2? 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Ha Menno,
> kijk nou maar uit met dit soort opmerkingen. 
> Voor je het weet staat de "Internet-Underage-Vice-Squad" op jouw stoep.



De dames en heren van de IUVS zijn zeker welkom, koffie? Zwart of met melk en suiker <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>





> citaat: Zo te zien heeft nog niemand iets tegen sale verteld dus vind ik de mede forumleden erg fair



Als ik echt had willen relschoppen had ik dat wel gedaan. Maar dat ging me net ff te ver om te doen. En behalve dat leek het me wel netjes om iemand eerst even de kans te geven zich te verweren. Het gebeurt regelmatig dat iemand ergens een site laat bouwen en dat de bouwer (niet per definitie de webmaster) van diverse plaatsen logo's, afbeeldingen en teksten haalt en deze dan na een lichte aanpassing gebruikt zonder dat de opdrachtgever weet dat dit gebeurt is. Dus vandaar het voordeel van de twijfel.

De twijfel die nu ontstaat is of YB idd wel weet dat het logo is gejat en dat onze Nathalie of Dark Master wellicht de voorgenoemde praktijken ter hand hebben genomen om een site in elkaar te steken voor een bekende, vriend of relatie....

Maar toch aan YB zelf het verzoek om hier te reageren. Dit zal een hoop (onnodige) discussie en verdachtmakingen kunnen voorkomen.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Michael

ja, waarom heeft yb sound nog niet gereageerd hierop. Het gaat hier notabene om hem. <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:To: "gerard *******" &lt;gg@********.nl&gt;
> Subject: Re: Re: 
> 
> 
> o leuk ik sta op het net (al heb ik er al beter opgestaan), moet je een foto
> hebben?
> hotmail, eerst uitloggen??? hier in onze studentekoten staat outlook express
> open voe iedereen
> mijn klein broertje van 3 --&gt; betekent ik ben ouder,  zo'n 19
> ...





Ik ga mijn mailbox deleten. D@ark M@star : tabee, en succes.

Natte Alie : Ga eerst eens een weekje touren met een bandje, en trek dan pas je scheur ( verder??) open, als-tie nog niet dichtgenaaid is...

Verder vraag ik me af waarom IK de mail krijg, en de rest niet. Ik heb in deze thread pas gereageerd toen ik de eerste mail had, en in de zelfbouw-hoek was mijn posting nou ook niet bepaald killing of zo...

Verder : locken maar weer, dit schiet niet op.

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## splash

> citaat:
> o leuk ik sta op het net (al heb ik er al beter opgestaan), moet je een foto
> hebben?



Lijkt me eigenlijk wel leuk om nou eens te zien met wie we te doen hebben

..::Het is logisch dat een rectaal gebufferde dmx gaat klapperen op je dimmers::..

----------


## moderator

wat mensen via de mail doen moeten ze zelf weten, maar dat ze de verkeerde mensen benaderen en dan ook nog eens persoonlijk zegt wel wat over het ernstige gebrek.

Moet wel zeggen dat ik me kostelijk geammusseerd heb Gerard <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

En dat die YB niet reageerd, boeien! gaat om wat mensen ervan vinden als er logoos gejat worden.

eerder in dit onderwerp schreef ik:




> citaatat iemand een logo "jat" en dat daar de discussie over gaat prima, maar we gaan mekaar hier niet zitten afzeiken.
> dus geen gezeik over zn spullen, anders kom ik een keer bij de afzeikers thuis kijken en ga me dan de krullen in mn *** lachen ja!



en dat geldt nog steeds.

Voor een creatief bedrijf is het pronken met andermans veren (logo) nu niet echt de uitstraling die je wil hebben lijkt mij...

Wordt tijd dat YB zijn creativiteit eens gat richten op een origineler logo, wie weet kan hij dan ook wat negatieve energie van nathalie ombuigen in wat positiever gedachtenspinsels...

get real: van mekar niet lastig via de mail, en al helemal niet iemand die er geen fuck mee te maken heeft!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Th@ D@rk M@ster

Even uitleggen
nathalie heeft niets met yb te maken (ze kennen elkaar niet), maar, zegt ze, ze vond de opmerking over de matigheid van de site stom enj daarom reageerde ze. En ik heb haar gevraagd te stoppen met zenden. Dus als je nog een email krijgt van haar, zet hem erop, dan zie ik hem ook.

Ik huur yb in als de evenementen die ik doe te groot worden om alleen met mijn materiaal te doen. soms help ik mee met zijn evenementen op te zetten.

Maar voor alle duidelijkheid, geen van ons beiden heeft de yb-site gemaakt en dat "nieuwe logo" bestaat al 2 jaar, het oude al 4 of 5 denk ik.
iemand zei: Is dat jonger dan drie of vier jaar dan heb je je eigenlijk geen recht om dat logo te gebruiken aangezien het al is gepatenteerd door sale.nl en als die dat komen te weten.......

Zo...
nog vragen...
o ja iemand vroeg van waar ik kom; belgië

dus als er nog vragen zijn, stel ze maar e

Greetz

CMX-3000 Version 2.21  &lt;-- twerd tijd
Xtreme Xperience Party 5April

----------


## Roeltej

> citaat:
> Zo...
> nog vragen...
> o ja iemand vroeg van waar ik kom; belgië
> 
> dus als er nog vragen zijn, stel ze maar e



Belgie was wel te raden  :Wink: 

De vraag hier is iig, waarom verandert meneer YB niet gewoon zijn "oude" logo in het "nieuwe" logo... (ook op de site dus)
Ik hoop niet dat dat huidige nieuwere logo zijn nieuwe logo is, dat lijkt er nl nog net zoveel op :/


Rippen van een logo is lame... het is iets persoonlijks, ga dan een avond achter je pc zitten en kom met iets van jezelf.

Of pak een foto uit je collectie, start photoshop en ga die foto bewerken, zo hebben wij ook een logotje gemaakt.


En dat heeft niks met lampen ofzo te maken, dat word echt wel goed geregelt...

(: Vitality  :Smile:

----------


## splash

> citaat:
> Even uitleggen
> nathalie heeft niets met yb te maken (ze kennen elkaar niet), maar, zegt ze, ze vond de opmerking over de matigheid van de site stom enj daarom reageerde ze. En ik heb haar gevraagd te stoppen met zenden. Dus als je nog een email krijgt van haar, zet hem erop, dan zie ik hem ook.



FF uit nieuwsgierigheid, maar wat is dan precies het verband tussen jouw en nathalie?

..::Het is logisch dat een rectaal gebufferde dmx gaat klapperen op je dimmers::..

----------


## Th@ D@rk M@ster

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Even uitleggen
> ...



Gewoon een vriendin, we ontwerpen alletwee site's, zij al langer dan ik.

CMX-3000 Version 2.21  &lt;-- twerd tijd
Xtreme Xperience Party 5April

----------


## rinus bakker

Dus Natalie ontwierp ook die YB site? 
En jatte ze soms ook dat logo? 
Dat zou in elk geval wel die overspannen reactie van haar verklaren.
 :Smile: 
en die spelfout in "iekwipmunt".
Menno & Mac, 
maar het is toch wel <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> of nie dah?
de reacties zijn konsistent met het logo-geklungel!

*Wie is hier de zwakste schakel?
*

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat: mennodinges do bouwt toch ook flightcasen



Nee ik bouw geen flightcases....





> citaat:effecten van sites doe ik ook soms na



Gaat niet over effecten van sites, maar simpelweg logo rippen....





> citaat:get real: van mekar niet lastig via de mail, en al helemal niet iemand die er geen fuck mee te maken heeft!



Absolutely true!





> citaat:ze vond de opmerking over de matigheid van de site stom enj daarom reageerde ze.



Dat had ze in dit forum mogen doen. Was beter geweest dan naar iemand buiten dit topic mailen.





> citaat:"nieuwe logo" bestaat al 2 jaar, het oude al 4 of 5 denk ik.



Het nieuwe logo is van na mijn post in dit topic....

Maar als je toch al enige tijd websites maakt moet het volgende op eenvoudige wijzen te verklaren zijn....
- Stel nou dat YB eerder was met zijn versie van het logo dan Sale, waarom ziet het er dan zo vreselijk beroerd uit, zit er een wazig lijn achter het logo die op de pagina waar ik het logo vanaf heb gehaald nergens een connectie mee had en er nou ook niet zo uit ziet dat ie er functioneel zit.

Wat ik bedoel te zeggen is dat als ik al een logo zou jatten geen logo zou jatten van een dusdanig slechte kwaliteit dat ik hem alsnog kan na gaan zitten maken in een betere resolutie / kwaliteit. Dan kun je beter meteen iets origineels verzinnen.





> citaat:Maar voor alle duidelijkheid, geen van ons beiden heeft de yb-site gemaakt



Dan is dat iig duidelijk.





> citaat: Gewoon een vriendin, we ontwerpen alletwee site's, zij al langer dan ik.



Begin wel benieuwd te worden naar voorbeelden <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Gast1401081

heb de laatste mail, zoals beloofd, gedeleetdttdtdd....

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## Th@ D@rk M@ster

> citaat:
> Dus Natalie ontwierp ook die YB site?



Dus voor deze persoon nogmaals




> citaat: 
> Maar voor alle duidelijkheid, geen van ons beiden heeft de yb-site gemaakt



hoe het logo er gekomen is weet ik ook niet, dus daar kuk ni verder ip antwoorden




> citaat:Begin wel benieuwd te worden naar voorbeelden



:
 van ik: mn eigen site (profiel, jullie hebben waarschijnlijk al gekeken :Smile: )(gaat algauw naar flash) maar ik zeg ook




> citaat:Ik vin m'n site ook matig, dus nat<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>




CMX-3000 Version 2.21  &lt;-- twerd tijd
Xtreme Xperience Party 5April

----------


## DeMennooos

Rinus,
Ik blijf dit onderwerp wel humor hebben. Veel gelul en weinig duidelijkheid. En tja denk dat het tijd wordt voor een Bels woordenboek. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>






> citaat: van ik: mn eigen site (profiel, jullie hebben waarschijnlijk al gekeken)(gaat algauw naar flash) maar ik zeg ook



yup heb gekeken.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Michael

citaat:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dus Natalie ontwierp ook die YB site? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Dus voor deze persoon nogmaals

citaat:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maar voor alle duidelijkheid, geen van ons beiden heeft de yb-site gemaakt 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


hoe het logo er gekomen is weet ik ook niet, dus daar kuk ni verder ip antwoorden


citaat:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Begin wel benieuwd te worden naar voorbeelden 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:

Ik vind het wel geinig hoe men elkaar hier tegenspreekt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ZaNyDu

> citaat: "nieuwe logo" bestaat al 2 jaar, het oude al 4 of 5 denk ik.



Ik wil me niet al te veel mengen in dit topic, maar als dat oude logo al 4/5 jaar bestaat is het dan nooit iemand opgevallen dat er lightequi(!)ment staat?

----------


## Michael

Mischien was de p op het toetsenbord kapot en hebben ze nu pas een nieuw gekocht.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Roeltej

Kon et niet laten.. zal wel door de tijd komen:





> citaat:effecten van sites doe ik ook soms na



Heb je ook een DMX aansluiting ?

En wat doe je liever na, MH's of scans


(quote stond ergens in een geposte mail)

(: Vitality  :Smile:

----------


## moderator

Omdat het toch moeilijk (lees: onmogelijk) blijft om deze discussie terug te brengen tot de essentie:
Iemand jat een foto van de sale site en maakt hier een een hele beroerde rip-off van.

Gaat er een slot op deze onzin.

De mensen die zijdelings bij de constructie van deze site betrokken zijn, of dat laten doorschemeren, hebben niet het vermogen om fatsoenlijk te reageren.
Derhalve lijkt mij een discussie over "is het wel zo netjes om een logo te jatten" niet mogelijk.

Mensen die nog iets fundamenteels aan deze discussie hebben bij te dragen en menen dat verder leven, zonder deze wezelijke bijdrage op het forum terug te kunnen vinden, het leven te tragisch maakt mogen mij mailen. Ik zal dan de inhoud van die reactie alsnog plaatsen.

Menno reuze bedankt voor het aanzwengelen van deze discussie, jammergenoeg valt het eurootje an de andere kant niet!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------

